# Boardman adv 8.9 adventure bike - can’t find mudguards to fit it ?



## Saintandy (17 Jul 2019)

Hi Guys
I’m new on here, I bought and returned numerous mudguards from Halfords for the Boardman adv 8.9, none of the Halfords branches can find some that fit.

Does anyone own this bike who could recommend some please ? Any pics of them fitted would be fantastic 

Thanks in anticipation 
Andy


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2019)

Saintandy said:


> Hi Guys
> I’m new on here, I bought and returned numerous mudguards from Halfords for the Boardman adv 8.9, none of the Halfords branches can find some that fit.
> 
> Does anyone own this bike who could recommend some please ? Any pics of them fitted would be fantastic
> ...


Give Boardman a call directly to ask


*BOARDMAN BIKES*

Our helpful customer services team is on hand 9 until 5 Monday to Friday. Whether you need advice on choosing your dream bike or assistance selecting the perfect size, our team of experts are happy to help. 

Phone: :+44 (0) 1527 505 616


----------



## Saintandy (18 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Give Boardman a call directly to ask
> 
> 
> *BOARDMAN BIKES*
> ...


Hi
Thanks for the suggestion I’ve called boardman twice and they can’t help ( what they suggested first time doesn’t fit)


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2019)

Saintandy said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the suggestion I’ve called boardman twice and they can’t help ( what they suggested first time doesn’t fit)


Odd when they claim mudguard ready

I’ve got a 2014 Boardman CX Team so not the same bike but SKS commuters fitted mine (45mm version on 32mm tyres)


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jul 2019)

The 8.9 has the same mudguard mounts as the silver and red CX team (halfway up for front fork). You want to be looking for a single stay set of mudguards such as SKS commuter or SKS edge or SKS bluemels Primus.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jul 2019)

Raceblades (possibly XLs) might fit, although they're not full mudguards, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> The 8.9 has the same mudguard mounts as the silver and red CX team (halfway up for front fork). You want to be looking for a single stay set of mudguards such as SKS commuter or SKS edge or SKS bluemels Primus.


That’s the bike I have. Cycle Republic fitted the commuters


----------



## Saintandy (18 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> That’s the bike I have. Cycle Republic fitted the commuters


Thanks so just to confirm sks commuters fit the adv 8.9 ?


----------



## Saintandy (18 Jul 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Raceblades (possibly XLs) might fit, although they're not full mudguards, if that's what you're looking for.


Thanks I’ll look them up


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2019)

Saintandy said:


> Thanks so just to confirm sks commuters fit the adv 8.9 ?


Don't know. Order some into Cycle Republic or Halfords and ask. How wide are the tyres on your bike?
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/mudguards/sks-commuter-hybrid-mudguard-set-700c-x-45mm


----------



## cantique (8 Sep 2019)

This bloke's review mentions that he's added some mudguards (see 0m:46s):


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY2H-Sy98Iw


----------



## Saintandy (9 Sep 2019)

cantique said:


> This bloke's review mentions that he's added some mudguards (see 0m:46s):
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY2H-Sy98Iw




Great thanks


----------



## Sixmile (9 Sep 2019)

Is the issue because the front forks on the boardman? I've a Boardman URB 8.9 and have just got Halfords to fit SKS guards (can't remember EXACTLY what ones) and they fit ok. I say ok, as the fit isn't perfect but I put that more down to the guy fitting and not the guards.


----------



## Scaleyback (2 Oct 2019)

Saintandy said:


> Hi Guys
> I’m new on here, I bought and returned numerous mudguards from Halfords for the Boardman adv 8.9, none of the Halfords branches can find some that fit.
> 
> Does anyone own this bike who could recommend some please ? Any pics of them fitted would be fantastic
> ...



Only just seen this. I owned a Adv 8.9 until recently (great bike) and I had full length mudguards fitted from new (by Halfords) they were certainly SKS, either ‘longboard’ or ‘blumels’ sorry cannot remember.


----------



## goo_mason (8 Oct 2019)

I recently bought a Boardman ADV 8.9e, and have fitted a set of *700 x 45 SKS Commuter Mudguards with Mudflaps* (from Tredz: product ID 69733) to mine. 

They fit, and the only bodging I had to do was to loop a small zip-tie through the holes on the rear guard where it's supposed to screw into the seat tube (as there's no screw point there on the Bordman), and then put a large zip-tie through that small loop to go round the seat tube and hold the guard tightly against it to stop it rattling. (I attached Lizard Skins frame protectors to the contact-points beforehand so the guard and zip-ties won't slowly rub away the paintwork).

Oh, and I found I was a couple of screws short to attach the arms to the frame - but luckily the screws which attach SPD-SL cleats to your shoes are the same size, and I had lots of them kicking around!


----------

